# Messing with Meth-Dealers



## Touch Of Death (May 5, 2011)

Well it seems my cricket connection number used to be someones phone number, because I noticed a ton of messages missed messages on my home-page. I have yet to sign-up on the page; so, I still get the last guy's text messages from the people whom don't know he doesn't have that number anymore. A message in January stated that grams were $70. I decided to text him back just now and tell him, nice price, but I'm not Jessie. He just now texted me back, with a, "Who is this?". I told him I was the guy he sent the message to, instead of Jessie, back in January, and was just texting to freak him out. Hey... why don't I post his number and we can all call him?  The things I do to entertain myself.
Sean


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2011)

I didn't know you were into cricket? Damn good game


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 5, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I didn't know you were into cricket? Damn good game



Uhhh WokKa WoKKaHHHH!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Well it seems my cricket connection number used to be someones phone number, because I noticed a ton of messages missed messages on my home-page. I have yet to sign-up on the page; so, I still get the last guy's text messages from the people whom don't know he doesn't have that number anymore. A message in January stated that grams were $70. I decided to text him back just now and tell him, nice price, but I'm not Jessie. He just now texted me back, with a, "Who is this?". I told him I was the guy he sent the message to, instead of Jessie, back in January, and was just texting to freak him out. Hey... why don't I post his number and we can all call him?  The things I do to entertain myself.
> Sean


Should've pretended you were Jesse still and gave your phone over to the police... they'd set something up ala a sting operation and while you'd probably get nothing more than a "thank you" from your local law enforcement it would've at least busted up a drug ring that needed to be busted. 

Or yeah you could've had fun with them... when he says grams were $70.00 then you reply back with "no, they told me they were $100.00" then next time keep changing the price around... for one thing it definitely sows doubt and suspicion around about someone making a profit where they're not supposed to be and all that. 
Or just cry wolf every time ... "cops know where you're at..." they break down their op and move then you do it again... and again... and again... eventually they'll mess up and expose themselves. If you get other names then use them... well "Billy told me that the cops interrogated Suzie at the hospital because she OD'ed and spilt her guts"... 

But I like the LEO angle better... best that these guys be behind bars than messing up people's lives.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 5, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Should've pretended you were Jesse still and gave your phone over to the police... they'd set something up ala a sting operation and while you'd probably get nothing more than a "thank you" from your local law enforcement it would've at least busted up a drug ring that needed to be busted.
> 
> Or yeah you could've had fun with them... when he says grams were $70.00 then you reply back with "no, they told me they were $100.00" then next time keep changing the price around... for one thing it definitely sows doubt and suspicion around about someone making a profit where they're not supposed to be and all that.
> Or just cry wolf every time ... "cops know where you're at..." they break down their op and move then you do it again... and again... and again... eventually they'll mess up and expose themselves. If you get other names then use  them... well "Billy told me that the cops interrogated Suzie at the hospital because she OD'ed and spilt her guts"...
> ...


I could just tell him to stay where his; the cops are on the way.:ultracool... And I'm sorry, I ain't turning my laptop over to the police. This is just one meth dealer that is going to go free.
Sean


----------



## jks9199 (May 5, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Well it seems my cricket connection number used to be someones phone number, because I noticed a ton of messages missed messages on my home-page. I have yet to sign-up on the page; so, I still get the last guy's text messages from the people whom don't know he doesn't have that number anymore. A message in January stated that grams were $70. I decided to text him back just now and tell him, nice price, but I'm not Jessie. He just now texted me back, with a, "Who is this?". I told him I was the guy he sent the message to, instead of Jessie, back in January, and was just texting to freak him out. Hey... why don't I post his number and we can all call him?  The things I do to entertain myself.
> Sean


More fun...  When he asked who you were, you should have said "Michelle Leonhart's secretary."

Or just "Detective Serpico."


----------



## granfire (May 5, 2011)

Callahan, Harry Callahan....

do you feel lucky?


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 6, 2011)

If you get another of those messages text back and tell him/them they should most likly not use that number again as you saw Jessie going in the back door of the police station and he was not in cuffs


----------



## Tez3 (May 6, 2011)

Okay, you got me, what's a 'cricket connection number' if it's nothing to do with sport?


----------



## granfire (May 6, 2011)

tshadowchaser said:


> If you get another of those messages text back and tell him/them they should most likly not use that number again as you saw Jessie going in the back door of the police station and he was not in cuffs


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 6, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Okay, you got me, what's a 'cricket connection number' if it's nothing to do with sport?


Cricket is a cell phone and internet connection company.LOL
Sean


----------



## Tez3 (May 6, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Cricket is a cell phone and internet connection company.LOL
> Sean


 

Oh well at least they named it after a good sport!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 6, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Oh well at least they named it after a good sport!


Me thinks they named it after a bug, but 'tsall good.
Sean


----------



## Tez3 (May 6, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Me thinks they named it after a bug, but 'tsall good.
> Sean


 


Nah, cricket came first, it was created when the immortal words 'Let there be light' were uttered by on high. 
Bob, We need a cricket smiley


----------



## Balrog (May 15, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Nah, cricket came first, it was created when the immortal words 'Let there be light' were uttered by on high.
> Bob, We need a cricket smiley


Yep.  I can visualize it now.


LET THERE BE LIGHT!

Howzat!!??!?!?!?!


:lol:


----------

